# Wounded Police k9 Honored



## Milton Burton (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/apr/08/badges-of-02/


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats Gunner. That is why I believe in "fight drive". We ain't talking stick hits.

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Great job , Gunner .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Huge congrats to all!
Kinda puts all our "tough" sport dogs into perspective doesn't it! ;-) 
We dis one another over kiddy dog games and BS. Gunner is what it's about! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Milton Burton (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, he is the real deal.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

reading that actually made me tear up-a disgusting habit in a grown woman. thankfully no-one was here to see it.

good boy, Gunner


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Atta boy Gunner. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Nick Bolton (May 1, 2009)

Amazing such courage !


----------

